# Anyone name this fish?



## blackmax (Aug 11, 2012)

He followed us around St. Joes Bay or about 5 or 6 minutes.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 11, 2012)

Lizard fish maybe?


----------



## blackmax (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Dustin that got me started in the right direction.  I think maybe after looking at some pictures online it might be a Toad Fish.  We saw about 10 or 12 but this one just keep following along behind us, I wondered if it was attracked to the red light on the camera.

Matt


Youtube "FIXED" the lighting on the video and it looks terrible, I will see if I can change it back to the original.


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2012)

It's an Oyster Toadfish. it's probably just looking for a good place to start eating.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Aug 11, 2012)

*Name That Fish*

We have caught a number of these fish over the years while fishing at Port St. Joe. 

We had no idea what they are so we have officially named them.  Each time we catch one, we say ....... It's that "Ugly Fish" again!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 11, 2012)

oyster toadfish, we call em "mother in law fish"


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2012)

They have a set of teeth that look like they were fitted for dentures. And zero sense of humor. They WILL bite a chunk out of you. Plus their dorsal spines have a venom similar in effect to a stingray. They can give you a bad day.


----------



## captbrian (Aug 11, 2012)

My stepdad was finned by one in the knuckle area of the finger 20 plus years ago.  Still has paralysis as a result.  Just do yourself a favor and donate the hook to him


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2012)

captbrian said:


> My stepdad was finned by one in the knuckle area of the finger 20 plus years ago.  Still has paralysis as a result.  Just do yourself a favor and donate the hook to him



That's always a good plan with these things.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 12, 2012)

They taste like peanut butter....


----------



## benosmose (Aug 12, 2012)

*toadfish*

They are good fried and can be skinned just like catfish.I was told in other countries they are a prized fish and they have tournaments celebrating them.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 12, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> oyster toadfish, we call em "mother in law fish"


Chris, you got one on your list yet?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 16, 2012)

pottydoc said:


> Chris, you got one on your list yet?



sure do ! got it on our port st joe trip    added 4 more species that trip and got me up to 67 so far     i am still plugging away at it but it is slowin' wayyyyyyy down .


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 16, 2012)

His name is George and he doesn't like you talking about him or taking his photo.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 16, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> sure do ! got it on our port st joe trip    added 4 more species that trip and got me up to 67 so far     i am still plugging away at it but it is slowin' wayyyyyyy down .



Chris, look over your calender for a date in late September/early October and we'll see how many more you can add on a Steinhatchee trip.


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 21, 2012)

FERAL ONE said:


> oyster toadfish, we call em "mother in law fish"


Same here.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats a sculpin.


----------

